# PX4 9mm and first USPSA...



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Provided I don't chicken out this Saturday will be my first USPSA match, actually first shooting match of any kind. So do you suppose I'll see any other PX4s at this match! haha I seriously doubt it.

Back in May I bought the compact 9mm and put about 3,000 rounds through it and loved shooting that gun...it was my first ever pistol. I got the idea to start shooting in matches and found out the compact is not on the USPSA approved gun list. So last Saturday I traded the compact on the full size 9mm. I immediately took the new pistol into the range and put 200 rounds through it. Wow! I'm going to love this pistol even more than the compact! I wish I could afford to keep the compact but that wasn't in the cards. Heck I wish I could afford to by lots more Berettas too!


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I didn't chicken out and got prepared for the USPSA match today. But we are having a kind of mini tropical storm this weekend! It started raining and the wind blowing about 7pm Friday and has not stopped for almost 24 hours now and is supposed to continue into tomorrow! The last I heard we should get some 8 inches of rain....I think we have that much already! Oh well, the local range has IDPA matches on the 4th Sunday of the month so hopefully I'll make that one.


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Beretta Px4 full size is in my collection as well.......

I can easily say that it is as accurate as my Glock 17 which is the gun I shoot best with... The sites on the Px4 are SUPREME, very easy light gun to bring up and BOOM your on target

I love everything about it and it is the most comfortable gun to grip out of my glock 17, 19, and HK USP COMPACT


----------



## darbo (Oct 3, 2011)

Well I finally got to shoot my first USPSA match this past Saturday, 12th. It's fun to see the differences between IDPA and USPSA. For now I like both for their differneces and will shoot both until such time I may decide I prefer one over the other.
I posted my results in another forum and stated very clearly I was not ashamed of where I finished! In all of the divisions and classifications there were 32 people and I finshed 31st!!! Actually I shot really well but was slow.
There was one stage called "long range maze" and it was just that. With the exception of 1 target at about 10 feet everything else was 15 to 25 yards out including a plate rack at about 15 yards. I was 22nd of all the shooters on that CoF because I had a lot of A's, it just took me forever to get it done! Anyway I'm hooked on this stuff and will be doing a lot more of it.
Oh and to make my post relevant to the forum my PX4, fullsize, 9mm funtioned perfectly! And it shoots beautifully too! I know it's not really the best choice of gun for this type of competition but I love shooting it so it's what I use.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

If you love shooting it and can shoot it well and have 4 or 5 mags for it then it is a dang good gun to use in the shoot. Shoot slow move fast......I was told you can't miss fast enough to make up for a bunch of Alphas. 31 of 32 is just fine. I have been very close to that many times my first year. I have been able to move up consistantly. But that is with a bunch of practice and really paying attention to what I do and making sure my equipment functions flawlessly. A jam or a misfire or a mag that sticks will move you down the ranks in a hurry!

Just keep having fun. If you always have fun it really doesn't matter if you are 32 0f 32 or 2 of 32. For me the hardestr part of getting better was not having one stage that screwed it all up for me. I love shooting USPSA, it is one of the funner things I have ever tried. I wish I had gotten in to it earlier. If you continue be prepared to start looking at reloaders, it just happens thats all.

RCG


----------

